# Is there any value in old Tivos w/out lifetime?



## akc

I've got to go check but I believe we have four or five Tivos in boxes in the basement that we've replaced over the years - most recently, I've got two Premieres on the way to replace two S2 Dual Tuners that are currently being used, one 180 hr, one 80 hr. I know we have another S2 Single Tuner, an Old Sony Tivo (2000 model, I think...?), and probably another one S1 down there. We never replaced any for failure - just upgraded as the years went on.

All have been on the multiservice discount - one disconnected in the last year, two S2 about to be disconnected. None have lifetime (we really haven't kept them long enough if you believe it.)

I'm not sure what the deal is b/c when I look on eBay, a lot only look valuable that have lifetime. I'm not sure if I could reactivate and lifetime any of the older ones and then sell them with that but I'm just curious if these things have any value and worth my time to box up / sell / ship. I'm in Baltimore, MD.

Thx for your thoughts - 
Alexa


----------



## unitron

akc said:


> I've got to go check but I believe we have four or five Tivos in boxes in the basement that we've replaced over the years - most recently, I've got two Premieres on the way to replace two S2 Dual Tuners that are currently being used, one 180 hr, one 80 hr. I know we have another S2 Single Tuner, an Old Sony Tivo (2000 model, I think...?), and probably another one S1 down there. We never replaced any for failure - just upgraded as the years went on.
> 
> All have been on the multiservice discount - one disconnected in the last year, two S2 about to be disconnected. None have lifetime (we really haven't kept them long enough if you believe it.)
> 
> I'm not sure what the deal is b/c when I look on eBay, a lot only look valuable that have lifetime. I'm not sure if I could reactivate and lifetime any of the older ones and then sell them with that but I'm just curious if these things have any value and worth my time to box up / sell / ship. I'm in Baltimore, MD.
> 
> Thx for your thoughts -
> Alexa


Google

site:craigslist.org tivo

and then use the search tools on the left to sort by previous month, sort by date

and see who's offering what at what price around the country.


----------



## jfh3

Older unsubscribed TiVo boxes tend to have very little value, though they are eligible for the grandfathered monthly rate plans since they were originally purchased before November 2010. However, as more and more cable companies convert their remaining analog tiers to digital, the usefulness of Series 1 and 2 boxes lessens further.

You may net more money and less hassle by trying to sell them locally


----------



## unitron

jfh3 said:


> Older unsubscribed TiVo boxes tend to have very little value, though they are eligible for the grandfathered monthly rate plans since they were originally purchased before November 2010. However, as more and more cable companies convert their remaining analog tiers to digital, the usefulness of Series 1 and 2 boxes lessens further.
> 
> You may net more money and less hassle by trying to sell them locally


If you were able to purchase a brand new Series 1, 2, or 3 right now, it would still be $12.95 per month or $9.95 if you were eligible for the Multi-Set Discount.

It's only Premieres that are now $19.95, $14.95 MSD, and now $9.95 if only used for Over The Air.


----------



## uw69

You might think about posting the model number of the Tivo's you have. Someone may need/want a power supply out of some of them. I still use a couple of series two's with the cable company's adapter for kid shows. If that S2 failed, I would consider buying a used one for the power supply.


----------



## replaytv

I have a basement full of Series 1 and 2 Tivos with and without lifetime, in addition to non Tivo DVRs and none of them are selling that quickly. 
I have probably sold three lifetimed tivos in the last 6 months on craigslist: one on ebay, and 4 on this forum.
I think that I have only sold 4 Series 2 Tivos without lifetime in the last 3 years, and only for $10-$25 each. I just sold one last week to be used as a training device for volleyball. It was connected to a camera and the coach was using it for 5 second delay so the players could see their hitting form.


----------



## gougi1

Great for parts, I am sorry to say!


----------



## tomm1079

I had 3 Series 2's that i old on ebay earlier this year. None of them had lifetime on them. All 3 sold between 60 and 90 plus 20 bucks shipping. 

I had a thing on the ebay auction that say "If your bid is over 75 then ill toss in a free wireless adapter". Since i had a bunch of the Old Microsoft wireless adapters that worked with series 2's.


----------



## replaytv

That is amazing, but maybe that was because they were dual tuner models? I can't imagine anyone paying that much for any other Series 2 except a DVD model without lifetime. 
I see in the current 'completed listings' on ebay that many Series 2 Tivos didn't sell even though the price was $10 or less.



tomm1079 said:


> I had 3 Series 2's that i old on ebay earlier this year. None of them had lifetime on them. All 3 sold between 60 and 90 plus 20 bucks shipping.
> 
> I had a thing on the ebay auction that say "If your bid is over 75 then ill toss in a free wireless adapter". Since i had a bunch of the Old Microsoft wireless adapters that worked with series 2's.


----------

